# Summit Terra



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

For the last couple of months I've noticed on AIS that the Summit Terra has been been anchored in the approaches to Brisbane. Can any one tell me why she has been there for so long. I wouldn't have thought it would be a suitable long term anchorage for a ship of her type.


----------

